# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  tour biển vũng tàu 2n1đ du lịch việt nhật

## nguyenthiquenhu

CÙNG VUI TRÊN SÓNG BIỂN XANHVŨNG TÀU – LONG HẢI – PHƯỚC HẢI – BÀ RỊA                                                                                               Thời gian: 2 ngày.Khởi hành: Thứ 7 hàng tuần. Phương tiện: đi, về bằng xe.BẢNG GIÁ DÀNH CHO 1 KHÁCHHẠNG VÉ	GIÁ VÉ	PHỤ THU  Phòng đơnKhách sạn 2 sao	1.544.000 vnđ	300.000 vnđKhách sạn 3 sao	1.738.000 vnđ	500.000 vnđNgày 1: SÀI GÒN  VŨNG TÀU :       (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)	Buổi sáng, khởi hành từ TP.Hồ Chí Minh, xe đưa du khách đi theo đường cao tốc TP.Hồ Chí Minh – Long Thành - Đây là một phần tuyến đường cao tốc hiện đại nhất Việt Nam. Quý khách đi qua cầu Long Thành dài 2,35km và ngắm nhìn cảnh quan tuyệt đẹp của đôi bờ sông Đồng Nai. Đến Vũng Tàu, Quý khách vui chơi tắm biển tại khu du lịch Biển Đông. Sau đó về khách sạn, Quý khách nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.	Buổi chiều, xe đưa đoàn đi theo con đường ven biển, qua bãi Thùy Vân (bãi sau), bãi Dâu, bãi Tầm Dương (bãi trước), Quý khách thưởng ngoạn phong cảnh nên thơ hữu tình của thành phố biển Vũng Tàu, với 2 ngọn núi lớn, núi nhỏ kề bên biển. Tham quan Lăng Cá Ông ở Đình Thần Thắng Tam, Bạch Dinh, ngắm cảnh Hòn Bà, tượng chúa Giêsu. Đoàn dừng ở mũi Nghinh Phong  chụp hình lưu niệm.	Buổi tối, đoàn đi sân vận động Lam Sơn xem đua chó (nếu là đêm thứ 7). Hướng dẫn viên dẫn Quý khách dạo phố biển về đêm, Quý khách có thể thư giãn trong ngọn gió biển tại các công viên, thưởng thức cà phê, hoặc mua sắm hàng lưu niệm được làm từ vỏ sò, vỏ ốc. Ngày 2: VŨNG TÀULONG HẢIPHƯỚC HẢIBÀ RỊASÀI GÒN	Buổi sáng, Quý khách ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Sau đó, Đoàn rời Vũng Tàu đi Long Hải, Phước Hải, Dinh Cô, qua đèo Nước Ngọt, núi Minh Đạm, đến Long Hải, Quý khách tắm biển, vui chơi tại Dinh Cô. 	Buổi chiều, đoàn viếng Đại Tòng Lâm, ghé chợ Bà Rịa mua đặc sản biển và khu bò sữa Long Thành. 	Sau đó đoàn khởi hành về TP.Hồ Chí Minh theo cung đường Ngã ba Cát Lái – hầm Thủ Thiêm, hầm vượt sông dài nhất Đông Nam Á. 	Về đến TP.Hồ Chí Minh chia tay tạm biệt, hẹn tái ngộ cùng Quý khách.            (Ăn sáng, trưa)GIÁ VÉ BAO GỒM :	Xe đời mới đưa đón khách đi theo chương trình trong tour.	Khách sạn :  (1 phòng 2-3  khách).	Khách sạn 2 sao   :  NAM VIỆT, AMIS, THUỲ DƯƠNG, SEIKA.                              Khách sạn 3 sao 	: SAMMY, GREEN, PETRO HOUSE, ROYAL, COVIN, ROMELIESS. (hoặc các khách sạn tương đương)	Ăn uống theo chương trình. 	Hướng dẫn viên thuyết minh và phục vụ cho đoàn suốt tuyến.	Vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh.	Khăn lạnh, nước suối trên đường (1 khăn, 2 chai/ ngày).	Quà tặng, xổ số vui có thưởng.	Bảo hiểm du lịch theo qui định bảo hiểm Việt Nam với mức tối đa là 60.000.000đ/trường hợp. GIÁ VÉ KHÔNG BAO GỒM :•	Ghế dù, tắm nước ngọt.•	Ăn uống ngoài chương trình, và các chi phí vui chơi giải trí trên biển.•	Ăn trên làng bè, vé xem đua chó.GIÁ VÉ TRẺ EM:	-    Quý khách từ 11 tuổi trở lên mua 01 vé.-    Trẻ em từ 06 đến 10 tuổi mua 1/2 vé.-   Trẻ em từ 05 tuổi trở xuống: Không tính vé, gia đình tự lo cho bé. Nhưng 02 người lớn chỉ được kèm     01 trẻ em, từ em thứ 02 trở lên phải mua 1/2 vé. (Tiêu chuẩn 1/2 vé: được 01 suất ăn + 01 ghế ngồi và ngủ ghép chung phòng với gia đình).                                                         DU LỊCH VIỆT NHẬT CHẤT LƯỢNG KHẲNG ĐỊNH THƯƠNG HIỆUCTY TNHH DU LỊCH VIỆT NHẬT                                        QUẾ NHƯ                                                                                        ĐC: Số 8, Đường 30/4, P1, TP Mỹ Tho, Tiền Giang         Hotline   : 0915.746.506    ĐT: 0273.3885059 - 3976904 / Fax: 0273.3888499        Zalo, viber: 0906.772.448MST: 1200648738 Web: http://www.dulichvietnhat.com                                Skype   : nhunguyen1202 Email: quenhu.vietnhat@gmail.com                                  Email : quenhu.tvt@gmail.com

----------

